# When Not To Socialize



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This is a follow up from Mack's thread about Max. This is very important information on the dangers of inappropriate socialization. when not to socialize part 1. http://blog.caninesinaction.com/2012/08/when-you-should-not-socialize-your-dog-part-1/

part 2. http://blog.caninesinaction.com/2012/09/when-you-should-not-socialize-your-dog-part-2/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice articles as usual, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , I forgot about these . And yes , this is critical not only to know how to socialize but also know when not to .


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you. Very informative.


----------

